# can a sore throat be a sign of pregnancy?



## jennyellen13

sorry bit of a wierd question but i have a really sore throat, havent really been anywhere to catch one and parnter and that are fine.
been having unprotected sex but only had it a few times so not sure if it is even possible for me to be pregnant, but today i have felt sick twice and have had a sore throat today and yesterday. i didnt get any morning sickness with little Jenny but cant remember what signs i had, so just wondering if anybody has had a sore throat early on in pregnancy or am i just being crazy! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: how exciting :) when I was first pregnant with both baby alex and this one soon after I got my :bfp: i got a sore throat then a horrid cold, i think its cause your immune systems not as good when your pregnant. when is your :witch: due? could you test yet or is it too early? :hugs: I really hope you get your :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

well im not sure when my af is due, im assuming its soon because i havent had one since the birth. so i dont know wether its too soon to do a test what do you think? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

how long has it been since you had Jenny? It might be worth doing a test, I dont think it takes long to get a negative test (I'm sure 2 weeks) after giving birth so if its positive you're pregnant :) try with a first response theyre pink dye so more accurate :) xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

i did a test about a week ago to check about my hcg levels or woteva they are and it came back negative so that means its all out of my system, i need to pop out and get petrol for my car so il pop into tesco and get a test. i doubt i am. its been just over a month since jenny was born so i dont even know if its poss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crypto1976

Could be the start of a cold! But I know this isnt what you want me to say.


----------



## jennyellen13

lol it could be, im not sure! im going to wait and see if i get more symptoms, because if i am its very early days! il let you know either way soon x


----------



## sazza

Hoping it's because you are producing more mucas than normal, because you are pregnant! x x


----------



## jennyellen13

sazza said:


> Hoping it's because you are producing more mucas than normal, because you are pregnant! x x

id like that! i feel a bit different but i dont want to get my hopes up because i might be looking too much for a symptom because i want another child!! i think i did have some cramping earlier though!! but it stopped so im going to wait a few days and see how im feeling xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I hope it is cos your pregnant hun. I am ttc and have a sore throat too, do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## jennyellen13

well i felt sicky earlier and quite hot and feeling a bit crampy but dont know if this is af or pregnant, have you had any other symptoms?? xxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Those symptoms sound really good hun. Do you usually get sicky with af? I have nausea, dizziness and needing to pee more. The nausea and dizziness could be explained by me going off my food though.


----------



## jennyellen13

no i dont normally feel sick, but i didnt feel sick last time i was pregnant either so i dont know!! going off food is sometimes a symptom i think iv read it somewhere, and needing to pee more is a good sign! fingers crossed for us!! xxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Really? Iv never gone off my food before, and that is the thing hun just cos you wasnt sicky when you were pregnant with Jenny doesnt mean you wont with another pregnancy. I have been pregnant 8 times (three here with me, Honey born sleeping, and four miscarriages), and I don't think the early symptoms have ever been exactly the same twice.

My fingers are tightly crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennyellen13

i think i have read it somewhere but not sure where, iv been googling so much recently!! 
i hope your pregnant too and its an extra sticky one! I love the name Honey by the way. Jenny is an angel too. 

i didnt really have any symptoms with Jenny, only cramping that i remember and thats the only reason i tested because i was waiting for af.

your ticker has 1day till testing, are you going to test tomorrow then?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Lol google is my best friend too, but sometimes it isnt good so much info out there, and it all contradicts each other.

Thank you for saying you love Honey's name, I love Jenny's name too, makes me think of pretty girls. I am sorry to read that Jenny is an angel too :hugs::hugs: if you ever need to talk just message me on here, or if you want my msn or facebook then just ask:hugs:

Probably not testing, no. My latest miscarriage was at the beginning of July so dont know what will be happening with my body. When do you think you will test?


----------



## jennyellen13

i know i googled sore throats and some people are saying yes and some are saying no! i think it was either me or someone else that had this symptom before and thats why i asked if you know what i mean!

beacuse u have had more than 3 m/c have you had any testing done?? 

i think im going to leave it a while and see what happens, if i get more cramping and no af then i will test but dont want to test now and it be too early! xxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I have added you, you might wanna edit your post now so that loads of randoms who are not even members dont add you.

No testing, they said that I would need to have another m/c and then go to the recurrent m/c clinic. I know I have a clotting disorder though cos I was tested after Honey, but no one offered me advice on what that means for ttc, m/c's etc.

Yea I get why you dont wanna test yet, hope af doesnt show :hugs:


----------



## jennyellen13

oh you think after the amount you have been through they would test, it cant be easy losing honey and then having 4m/c. you would think they would try and help explain it to you.
i didnt realy get much help or advice about anything when i left hospital, i feel like i was just left to deal with everything!! 


well you never know we both might be pregnant and be due around the same time!! xxx


----------



## Tasha

Yea a lot of angel Mummy's are treated that way sadly, that you are just meant to get on with it, and they dont support you like they should. SOrry they did that to you. :hugs: Will be keeping an eye for what happens next.


----------



## happymuffin

sazza said:


> Hoping it's because you are producing more mucas than normal, because you are pregnant! x x

reali ? u mean when one is preggy, one may prduce more mucus than normal? Any medical research ?


----------



## Yogurt

were you pregnant?


----------



## jennyellen13

i wasnt unfortunatly, i fell 2months later with non symptoms!! good luck xx


----------



## manduh726

I have same thing going on. Were you pregnant?


----------



## lisap2008

I had a sore throat around the time I would have implanted with my last BFP but I think it could have been due to a virus going around.


----------



## MissARC

I wonder if anyone could help. I am on the pill however have missed two in the last 2 weeks. I then had intercourse and later read that i am not protected against pregnancy, i also then calculated my ovulation days and it fell on the day i had unprotected sex. Its been 3/4 days and now i am experiencing mild cramps and a sore throat....should i wait and see if there are any more symptons or should i not worry to much because i have been on the pill it is unlikely im pregnant?


----------



## Jessicab22

I had sore throat and cold symptoms right before my BFP. Good luck x


----------



## AngelEyes94

Hey ladies I have been feeling the same way minus sore boobs and feeling sick all the time some please help. Im 19 this would be my first, I have 5 days till and me and my boyfriend are trying, I have not taking my pills since last cycle.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I had an on and off sore throat last cycle but it came to nothing. I really thought it was a good sign! This time I'm going to try and not symptom spot. The first thing I did was get rid of the ticker that says "You are 10 DPO - #4 most common symptom: bloating" because then I imagine I am bloated and I google incessantly ;)

Best of luck to those waiting or waiting to test!


----------



## amyjones3

Hmmm. I'm not really sure of how having a sore throat could be a sign of being pregnant. However, be sure to test to see if you are indeed pregnant. :)


----------

